# Hobie Mirage Tandem 2001



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm going to look at/purchase one tomorrow but it will need a couple of adjustments to be made fishing worthy. Is there anything aside from the obvious body/equipment wear and tear I should look for? It's coming with 1 mirage and 1 shark fin peddles and 2 paddles as well as the front plug and seats. But are there any manufacturing defects or safety hazards I should be aware of?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Which model of tandem, the outfitter? It's a bit big and awkward if you do a lot of fishing solo, but supposed to be great for fishing with a buddy. Bduv has one and I think he likes it.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey Watch This, did you get the Hobie?


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

We did! Only thing that it needed was a new cam lock nob for the front otherits solid and in near perfect shape! Amazing to fish from too. My husband and I upgraded from a pelican castaway and ocean kayak scrambler. Still have them, but the mirage is wonderful!


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

I've had my Hobie tandem for some time but just started fishing from it this summer. I am impressed with how well it handles the waves in the gulf. We went to Navarre the Friday afternoon of the Debbie weekend. It was rough so we left the fishing gear in the truck and headed out just to see how well it takes really rough seas. We were out for about 45 minutes without a problem. Coming in we had the choice to try and ride in or swim it in through the surf. We tried riding in and was slam dunked. We easily swam in from that point. If you want to fish with a partner the Hobie tandem is hard to beat. With some additions we have been catching fish and having a blast doing it.


----------

